# Ditting Swiss KF804 Grinder PRICE REDUCTION!



## coffee_omega

*PRICE REDUCTION*

Ditting Swiss KF804 price has been slashed drastically if you wish to own one of the deli grinders now's the chance!

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/ditting-swiss-grinders/Ditting%20Swiss%20KF804%20Grinder

Ideal for coffee shops, roasters, small restaurants etc


----------

